# Losing credit from Pay as you go mobile (Iphone 4s)



## john14 (3 May 2014)

Hi,

Just two days before I topped my  iPhone 4s by 20 euro. I found that in between intervals I am losing money even though I have not make any calls. If I am browsing any i am doing simply via Wii-fi (at home).
I don't know what is wrong, or do I need to do some settings in my iphone(which is pay as you go).


Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## newirishman (3 May 2014)

Depending on your provider, you might be able to check your usage online. This should help you to understand what exactly the charges are for.
Which mobile network are you using?


----------



## monagt (3 May 2014)

> If I am browsing any i am doing simply via Wii-fi (at home).



Are you certain?

Any game apps?


----------



## gipimann (3 May 2014)

Your phone may be updating apps automatically  if you leave it switched on overnight. If you switch off your WiFi, the phone may be connecting using its own data settings.

Check the phone settings.


----------



## partnership (3 May 2014)

Switch off data usage


----------



## Daithim (3 May 2014)

Waste of time being on pay as you go with a modern smartphone. They eat data. As above. Turn off data.


----------



## dub_nerd (3 May 2014)

As others have implied, there's limited use in having a smart phone with no data allowance. You could try a provider that gives a decent monthly data allowance as part of PAYG. In the mean time, switch off cellular data in Settings if you don't intend to use it. You'll still be able to use Wifi.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 May 2014)

Daithim said:


> Waste of time being on pay as you go with a modern smartphone. They eat data. As above. Turn off data.



Thats not strictly true. If all you need it for is looking bus/train timetable and the odd email then it it doesn't use much data at all. Free WiFi all over the place, if you want to do other stuff. 

The problem is the network operators don't want you to be thrifty. So they don't provide reliable means of cutting off mobile data. Either on prepay or bill pay. So you can either get it turned off on the sim, or keep little credit on your phone so that it can't be charged when it goes over, as it will go out of credit. If you are careful you can install apps to watch your use. And turn off mobile data. But the operators/phone companies have set up the phones so some apps will turn it back on, and restarting the phone turns it back on. So you have to be careful. The other route is to have an unlimited plan (that doesn't mean unlimited just so much data your unlikely to use it) They shouldn't be allowed to use the term unlimited, because it is limited, but there you go.

There some decent sim only plans with decent data allowances.


----------



## theresa1 (5 May 2014)

Daithim said:


> Waste of time being on pay as you go with a modern smartphone. They eat data. As above. Turn off data.




- Disagree - use wi-fi at work and home and Dublin Bus  - still on old 02 night owl rate and got loads of free credit through facebook via a 02 promo app.It's years since I bought any credit.


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 May 2014)

theresa1 said:


> ...got loads of free credit through facebook via a 02 promo app..



Whats that then?


----------



## theresa1 (5 May 2014)

02 Pass it on app - don't think it's still available to new users.


----------



## dub_nerd (5 May 2014)

AlbacoreA said:


> Thats not strictly true. If all you need it for is looking bus/train timetable and the odd email then it it doesn't use much data at all.


 The O2 PAYG plan I used to be on charged you a daily flat fee even if you used one byte of data, so it didn't matter how little the apps used.



AlbacoreA said:


> And turn off mobile data. But the operators/phone companies have set up the phones so some apps will turn it back on, and restarting the phone turns it back on.


 Never heard of such a thing -- sounds outrageous. I have the same phone as the OP and that never happened (nor do I think it's possible).


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 May 2014)

dub_nerd said:


> Never heard of such a thing -- sounds outrageous. I have the same phone as the OP and that never happened (nor do I think it's possible).



This type of thing used to happen with my Blackberry.  I was being charged €1 per day until I got Vodafone to shut it off completely at their end.  No matter how many times we changed the settings on the phone it was still switching back on and deducting the €1 from my credit.


----------

